# Twilight: Modern Warfare 2



## Rahne (May 26, 2010)

The most funny epic thing ever. It's hilarious!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=miawLu_ScMI

And for those who can't watch it on Youtube... here's an alternate link.

http://g4tv.com/videos/43658/twilight-modern-warfare-2-trailer/

I don't think there's been a thread on this yet. At least, I didn't see one when I made the search. Either way, this is freaking outrageous. :3


----------



## Taralack (May 26, 2010)

Ah yeah I remember watching this. XD Soap and Price were epiccccc


----------



## Rahne (May 26, 2010)

Haha! Did you notice they used a couple lines of dialogue directly from the game?


----------



## mystery_penguin (May 26, 2010)

Wait, he eats the baby?

WHAT THE HELL?! The wet dreams of a middle aged woman shouldn't be so popular.


----------



## Wreth (May 26, 2010)

mystery_penguin said:


> Wait, he eats the baby?
> 
> WHAT THE HELL?! The wet dreams of a middle aged woman shouldn't be so popular.



In the book he performs a c-section, with his teeth.


----------



## Ames (May 27, 2010)

This is a little old, but yeah it was pretty funny.


----------



## DarkAssassinFurry (Aug 23, 2010)

I jizzed at the sight of IRL Captain Price... I shit you not.


----------



## The DK (Aug 24, 2010)

wow really, omg this is priceless


----------



## Pine (Aug 24, 2010)

this is what happens when you combine what 12 year old girls like with something 12 year old boys like. BRILLIANT!


----------



## Commiecomrade (Aug 28, 2010)

Wreth said:


> In the book he performs a c-section, with his teeth.


 
For a tween girl book, that's pretty fucked up.

But we're furries so that doesn't affect us that much.


----------

